# Maternity Rafting Attire



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

Guiding a trip (mostly flatwater) at 20 weeks preggo with my third. Wondering if any ladies out there have insights on clothes and/or tips and tricks for staying comfortable in May in Utah in that pear-shaped condition.  Also would be happy to hear any maternity stories from the rivers.

For anyone without progeny who got a little squeamish reading that just now, no, life on the river does not end after children. And yes, pregnant women are usually quite durable.


----------



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never done it, but I'm thinking sun dresses with the right material would be the way to go. Easy to pee, comfortable, layer able if you need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

Ooh, that is a good plan. Thanks!


----------

